

Why Yahoo Keeps Killing Everything It Buys - scapbi
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/yahoo-blink

======
ostikk
It is a shame that yahoo is shutting those apps down. I wonder how easy it
would be for yahoo to keep the team. With an exit under their belt, why
wouldn't they just leave after doing their time?

------
mariuolo
Couldn't it be they bought those startups only to integrate the userbase?

------
nakedrobot2
Simple answer: these are aqui-hires, not acquisitions.

